# Do-it-yourself Glass Minnows



## chumrunner

Down here in SC it's a little difficult to find Glass Minnow jigs anywhere so I decided I'd try and make some of my own. I've only seen pictures so I only really know what the profile looks like, but I think these will work fairly well. I actually got the idea after looking at a 2oz stingsilver and noticing that it bore a striking resemblance to a trolling sinker. So I figured I'd buy some sinkers with fixed eyes, paint them up and see how they work.

Here are some pics. The larger one is 3oz. and the two on the bottom are 2.



















I started them all with a white coat of paint and then added colors. I then put on a thin coat of epoxy to which I attached the eyes and holographic tape. The final step was coating the whole lure in 30 min epoxy.

Oh yeah and I managed to get all the materials from wally world except for the sinkers which I got at Dicks. Spray paint, epoxy, holo-ribbon (from the gift wrapping isle). The eyes I made myself by taking a piece of holographic ribbon and drawing on pupils with sharpies, then putting on a dab of epoxy to give it a glassy appearance. When that's dry you cut out the eye w/ scissors. You can substitute premade stick on eyes, but I prefer to make mine rather than having to order them.

I figured even though stingsilvers and glass minnows are cheap, you can make them for about half the price (and it gives you something to do during those long cold months).


----------



## AbuMike

Very interesting. Have you looked at them in action? Wondering if they will helicopter or roll and twist the line on retrieve.


----------



## narfpoit

I think you will find that Glass minnows tipically have flat sides to give them more action. You may want to try pressing your sinkers flat with a vice or carefully hamer them out before you paint them to see if that improves their action.


----------



## basstardo

narfpoit said:


> I think you will find that Glass minnows tipically have flat sides to give them more action. You may want to try pressing your sinkers flat with a vice or carefully hamer them out before you paint them to see if that improves their action.


I was going to mention the same thing. Most of the glass minnows I have gotten in Hatteras have a flatter profile to them, but I imagine what you've made should work as well. Since they may just jet straight through the water, they might be great for fat alberts since you should be able to crank these as fast as you want without worrying about skipping. Nice work! :beer:


----------



## dawgfsh

They look great, but will they swim.

stingsilvers have a nice wiggle and a side to side swim.

Best of Luck


----------



## chumrunner

Not sure about the action, these are just prototypes. The action is my biggest concern. To test this I left one as is and pounded the sides a little flatter on the other two with a hammer to help improve the action. I wasn't able to get them as flat as I really wanted them because there wasn't anywhere to really bang on them in my apartment. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

